# Frozen projector



## acidn (Sep 20, 2009)

Dear Tech Support,

I have a projector that displays my computer screen on the wall. It's connected with a dvi to hdmi cable with an hdmi extension plug to make the cable longer. The cable lays on the floor. I was having a party last night and my friends were on chat roulette and the extension plug ripped loose and since then, the projector only displays this image.

the cable ripped loose before but I never had problems with it.

When I turn on my wii, which is connected with a scart cable the image is fine but when I turn on my PS3 and switch hdmi cables the same image returns.

I thought it must be the freeze image function of the projector, but that's not it. I even reset the projector settings to factory defaults.

I'm all out of ideas, so you guys are my last hope!

Projector type: SANYO PLC-WXU300


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like that input has been damaged. If the unit is still under warranty, have it serviced. I don't know that there is anything the average user can do. If the unit has a reset function, or a way to restore it to "factory default", you could give that a try.


----------

